# BOYCOTT JIMMY KIMMEL & JIMMY FALLON....BOTH ARE GUILTY OF DISGUSTING BLACKFACE !!!!!



## nononono (Feb 7, 2019)

*Kimmel, Fallon avoid Ralph Northam controversy in late-night monologues; both have histories using blackface in skits*

*By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News*
*Feb 5, 2019*


*Despite the controversy surrounding Democratic Virginia Gov. Ralph Northam dominating the news cycle for days, late-night hosts Jimmy Kimmel and Jimmy Fallon avoided the subject in their monologues on Monday night.

On Friday, Northam’s yearbook page from the East Virginia Medical school in 1984 went viral because it included an image of someone in blackface and another in a KKK robe. After apologizing and taking responsibility that night, Northam changed course the following morning, claiming he wasn’t either of the two people in the photo. He did, however, admit to wearing blackface when entering a dance competition as Michael Jackson that same year.

While Northam’s racist yearbook page and bizarre press conference led national news and were mocked by several late-night hosts, they were left unmentioned by Jimmy Kimmel and Jimmy Fallon, both of whom have worn blackface on comedy skits.













Kimmel wore blackface on numerous occasions, impersonating NBA Hall of Famer Karl Malone as well as former daytime talk show host Oprah Winfrey in his Comedy Central series “The Man Show.”

Fallon also appeared in blackface during his days on “Saturday Night Live,” impersonating Chris Rock in a sketch. (The sketch was not available on the "SNL" site but some snippets have been used in various related parody sketches like the one below.)

Both Kimmel and Fallon focused much of their monologues on Sunday’s lackluster Super Bowl and squeezed in mockery of President Donald Trump.

The other comedians, however, had lots of fun at Northam’s expense.

“Daily Show” host Trevor Noah referred to the Democratic governor as a “legend” for knowing for certain he didn’t do blackface in the photo because he did blackface another time. He also called Northam a “blackface connoisseur” for his expertise regarding how difficult it is to remove shoe polish off your face.

“Late Show” host Stephen Colbert hit the Virginia politician for saying he “finally had a chance” to sit down and look at the photo from the yearbook.

“I’m guessing that wearing blackface is one of those things you would remember doing, like skydiving or your first time,” Colbert told his audience.

“Late Night” host Seth Meyers poked fun at Northam for not identifying whether he was the one in blackface or in the KKK hood, calling it a “real lose-lose.”

“That’s like being asked whether you’re Erik or Lyle Menendez,” Meyers quipped. “I’m not a professor of political science, but it’s not good when you have to specify whether you’re the one in blackface or the one in the KKK robe. There’s no good option here. Even the curtain in the background of that photo had to hold a press conference to apologize.”

All three of them slammed the governor for almost doing the moonwalk at his press conference, which was prevented by his wife. Meyers declared the exchange as “one of the more cringe-worthy moments in recent political history.”

“I can’t believe this guy was about to do the moonwalk in the middle of his blackface apology,” Noah reacted. “That is the wrong time for dance moves!”

“Look at his face! He actually thought about doing it! That is a face looking to see if he has room to moonwalk,” Meyers exclaimed. “I can’t believe anyone has to say this, but you can’t moonwalk your way out of this one.”

Colbert had a simple message for Northam.

“You hold onto that good woman," Colbert said. "Between the two of you, you’ve got one brain.”



BOTH JIMMY KIMMEL AND JIMMY FALLON NEED TO STEP DOWN TODAY
FOR THEIR DISGUSTING ACTIONS !!!!!!

*


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2019)

Add liberal Joy Baer of the View to the list....or it is ok since she dressed up “as a beautiful black women.”  How she grossly missed the mark on that one.

And just last year didn’t Megan Kelly lose her job for saying that it was ok to dress in black face for Halloween?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Sarah Silverman


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Forget this crazy fucks name.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)

Julianne Hough


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

*Wait til Rep Jerry Nadler or Rep David Cicilline get caught in pictures *
*in some compromising positions......*

*Those two little Penguins have most likely got closets filled with *
*" Adam Schiff " that would bring down the Titanic.....*

*Democrats/Rhino's make me sick .......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_entertainers_who_performed_in_blackface


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_entertainers_who_performed_in_blackface



*What's your point in posting that Vile Disgusting Crap.....Huh ?*

*Your Party WAS the South during the Civil War !*
*Your Party is WHO enabled/created the KKK !*
*Your Party is WHO ruined the chances of FREEDOM for Americans in the 1900's !*
*Your Party is WHO crushed whole towns in the South in the 1920's - 30's !*
*Your Party is WHO voted against Civil Rights for Americans in the 1950's - 60's !*
*Your Party is FULL of Hypocritical Racist Mutha Fuckas......and they are being exposed Daily !!!!!*


*You need to STOP trying to carry the water for your disgusting JACKASS Party....*
*The bucket is full of holes and rotten to the core....unless of course you have an*
*agenda/heritage that aligns with their rotten past....*
*If that's the case.....Repent.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/26-times-white-actors-played-people-of-color-and-no-one-really-gave-a-sht_us_56cf57e2e4b0bf0dab313ffc


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*You've got some serious issues Ya Racist Rodent........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/26-times-white-actors-played-people-of-color-and-no-one-really-gave-a-sht_us_56cf57e2e4b0bf0dab313ffc



*Once again Racist Rodent .....What's your point in sourcing that material out.....*

*Keep diggin...pretty soon you'll need a ladder to get out of that Shit Hole....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.savingcountrymusic.com/jason-aldean-wore-blackface-as-part-of-his-2015-halloween-costume/


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.savingcountrymusic.com/jason-aldean-wore-blackface-as-part-of-his-2015-halloween-costume/



*What's next.....you going to post photos of yourself in Blackface.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/01/28/100-times-a-white-actor-played-someone-who-wasnt-white/?utm_term=.44e44b8720d8


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/01/28/100-times-a-white-actor-played-someone-who-wasnt-white/?utm_term=.44e44b8720d8


*You should stop now.....*

*You've got some skeletons in your closet that these posts are quite sadly revealing........*

*Only someone with a VERY VERY Guilty conscience would do what your doing....*
*There's NO SUPPORTING the wrong actions of people in the past by carpet posting.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Kimmel, Fallon avoid Ralph Northam controversy in late-night monologues; both have histories using blackface in skits*
> 
> *By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News*
> *Feb 5, 2019*
> ...


Honestly, I could give a shit.
This used to be called satire, even when hypocrites did it.

Back when SNL was funny,..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honestly, I could give a shit.
> This used to be called satire, even when hypocrites did it.
> 
> Back when SNL was funny,..


Of course you don't care about something that was originally designed to embarrass and demean (hence keep down) people you don't care about in the least. There is of course a huge difference between being in acting and lampooning . . . John Wayne playing Genghis Khan vs Alec Baldwin spoofing t.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course you don't care about something that was originally designed to embarrass and demean (hence keep down) people you don't care about in the least. There is of course a huge difference between being in acting and lampooning . . . John Wayne playing Genghis Khan vs Alec Baldwin spoofing t.


I think the Eddie Murphy skit is hilarious. I think John Wayne as Genghis Khan is a different kind of hilarious.
I think you are yet another kind of hilarious, and I dont care who, or why anyone cares what I think.
Put that in your pipe and smoke it, virtue signaler.


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the Eddie Murphy skit is hilarious. I think John Wayne as Genghis Khan is a different kind of hilarious.
> I think you are yet another kind of hilarious, and I dont care who, or why anyone cares what I think.
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it, virtue signaler.


Fascinating.  What else did the doctor tell you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Fascinating.  What else did the doctor tell you?


He thinks Blazing Saddles is funnier than Three Amigos.
I agreed.
Then we both had four shots of Wild Turkey and arm wrassled.
I won.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


KH makes a strangely attractive Asian man.
(If that was the intent, and I'm not judging)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think the Eddie Murphy skit is hilarious. I think John Wayne as Genghis Khan is a different kind of hilarious.
> I think you are yet another kind of hilarious, and I dont care who, or why anyone cares what I think.
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it, virtue signaler.


Shock only gets you noticed, it takes substance to keep you relevant. Your selfish disregard for those, the world, around you, is not novel and counter productive. It's as if you don't even exist or like a turtle hiding in his shell. Thing is no matter what you are thinking in there the world is still out here and will continue on whether you are here or not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shock only gets you noticed, it takes substance to keep you relevant. Your selfish disregard for those, the world, around you, is not novel and counter productive. It's as if you don't even exist or like a turtle hiding in his shell. Thing is no matter what you are thinking in there the world is still out here and will continue on whether you are here or not.


I am lampooning someone on this site.
Do you know who it is?

Hint: (Its you)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shock only gets you noticed, it takes substance to keep you relevant. Your selfish disregard for those, the world, around you, is not novel and counter productive. It's as if you don't even exist or like a turtle hiding in his shell. Thing is no matter what you are thinking in there the world is still out here and will continue on whether you are here or not.


Do you actually bite the pillow when your *husband pushes your face in it, or do you just suck your tears off the pillow case?

* credit Sheriff Joe for the "husband" reference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you actually bite the pillow when your *husband pushes your face in it, or do you just suck your tears off the pillow case?
> 
> * credit Sheriff Joe for the "husband" reference.


I don't think he needs to bite the pillow any more and those must be tears of joy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honestly, I could give a shit.
> This used to be called satire, even when hypocrites did it.
> 
> Back when SNL was funny,..


Exactly right, who gives a fuck other than to rub the hypocrites noses in it.
Silver streak is also a classic funny non pc film. Back when there were a few less snowflakes around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you actually bite the pillow when your *husband pushes your face in it, or do you just suck your tears off the pillow case?
> 
> * credit Sheriff Joe for the "husband" reference.


Thanks for confirming my accuracy, you'll get through it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exactly right, who gives a fuck other than to rub the hypocrites noses in it.
> Silver streak is also a classic funny non pc film. Back when there were a few less snowflakes around.
> View attachment 3954


Seems the self-fabricated bullseye on your chests aren't enough of a clue or maybe it's just more of your "I know you are but what am I" defense. Hilarious, keep your head in the shell as the world moved on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks for confirming my accuracy, you'll get through it.


You're welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're welcome.


Just taking his walking orders from the former commie leader of their party.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just taking his walking orders from the former commie leader of their party.


Obama was just walking the orders he was programmed with.
They're like sheep.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course you don't care about something that was originally designed to embarrass and demean (hence keep down) people you don't care about in the least. There is of course a huge difference between being in acting and lampooning . . . John Wayne playing Genghis Khan vs Alec Baldwin spoofing t.


Ramblings of the idiot...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the self-fabricated bullseye on your chests aren't enough of a clue or maybe it's just more of your "I know you are but what am I" defense. Hilarious, keep your head in the shell as the world moved on.


More ramblings of the same idiot.....


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honestly, I could give a shit.
> This used to be called satire, even when hypocrites did it.
> 
> Back when SNL was funny,..



*Democratic beds....I'm pointing out who's " Sleeping " in them.*

*Poor Rodent is diggin a hole to " China "....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the self-fabricated bullseye on your chests aren't enough of a clue or maybe it's just more of your "I know you are but what am I" defense. Hilarious, keep your head in the shell as the world moved on.


*You and Spola are the Forum Tools.....*

*You both need to make a move to Virginia Democratic Politics.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama was just walking the orders he was programmed with.
> They're like sheep.


You sure are afraid of a lot of things.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ramblings of the idiot...


Once again, your lack of comprehension is not of my concern . . . neither is your butt-hurt, cry-baby, whining. That is who you are.


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the self-fabricated bullseye on your chests aren't enough of a clue or maybe it's just more of your "I know you are but what am I" defense. Hilarious, keep your head in the shell as the world moved on.


*Silly Rodent !*

*Try as you may..*
*Try as you might...*
*Just watch what you say....*
*That bulls eye is in sight....*
*The Donkey may bray*
*While you squeeze the pillow tight....*
*You can run away....*
*You can cry thru the night....*
*The " Clue " is not what you say....*
*The " Clue " is I'm Right !*


----------

